# Windows Sonic for Headphones - Frage zu Einstellungen



## xaskor (22. März 2019)

Hey 

Ich habe normale Stereo Kopfhörer.
Superlux Hd681.

Nun hab ich die Sonic for Headphones Einstellung entdeckt (Sound Kram hat mich noch nie wirklich interessiert) und war bisschen am rumprobieren, für das simulierte Surround.
In den erweiterten Einstellungen gibts noch den Unterpunkt für 7.1 mit Sonic. Das ich Standardmäßig aktiviert, sollte denke ich auch bleiben?

Jetzt frage ich mich nur, was genau muss ich INGAME einstellen damit es funktioniert wie es soll?
Muss ich Ingame als Wiedergabegerät Kopfhörer angebeben (was ich ja nutze) oder 7.1 Anlage, weil dies ja smimuliert werden soll und der Unterpunkt 7.1 auch in den Sonic Settings aktiviert ist?

Ich finde echt viel dazu und jeder sagt was anderes. :/

Und ist das generell uberhaupt eine Empfehlung zu nutzen oder eher sinnlos?


----------



## JackA (22. März 2019)

Ob eine Surroundsimulation sinnvoll ist oder nicht, entscheidet dein persönlicher Geschmack. Sie funktioniert auf jeden Fall, das kann man behaupten, sofern richtig eingestellt.
Kostenlose Simulationen sind: HeSuVi, Razer Surround und Windows Sonic, wobei Ich selbst Sonic noch nicht getestet habe.
Generell funktioniert die Simulation auf 2 unterschiedliche Weisen.
1. Das Game selbst hat eine Surround Simulation (eigentlich fast alle aktuellen Titel), dann stellst du alles auf Stereo (Windows und Soundkarte) und das Game auf "Kopfhörer" und wenn vorhanden, dann noch zusätzliche Surround Simulation wie Dolby Atmos (Overwatch). Wenn das Game keine Audio-Optionen diesbezüglich bietet (PUBG, GW2, etc.), dann nimmt es meistens das, was in Windows eingestellt ist (Stereo) und gibt trotzdem eine Surround Simulation drauf.
2. Du nutzt eine Third-Party Simulation wie HeSuVi, Razer Surround, Windows Sonic und co., dann musst du Windows selbst auf 5.1/7.1 Lautsprecher stellen und das jeweilige Game auch, sofern es diese Option anbietet (ansonsten nimmt das Game wieder das her, was in Windows eingestellt ist) und aktivierst quasi dann die Third Party Simulation. Durch das einstellen auf 5.1/7.1 Lautsprecher bekommt die Software die richtigen Klanginfomationen pro Kanal vom Game selbst und kann so korrekt auf Stereo-Kopfhörer den Surround simulieren.

Welche der beiden Möglichkeiten dir lieber ist, musst du selbst testen. Beides funktioniert gut.


----------



## xaskor (22. März 2019)

Ich spiele aktuell das Resident Evil 2 Remake.
Da gibts zig Einstellungen und ich hab halt 0 Ahnung was mit Kopfhörer nun das optimalste wäre


----------



## xaskor (24. März 2019)

Soweit ich weiss, in Falle Resi 2 jetzt:

Entweder Sonic an dann Ingame 7.1 und Binaural Audio auf Aus.
Oder Sonic aus und dann Ingame Kopfhörer und Binaural Audio an.


----------



## JackA (24. März 2019)

Ja, so habe Ichs auch gesagt.


----------

